# Tax Q - can you weigh in on?



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I was wondering if users can answer two questions:

1. How are your returns prepared (self/paid)
2. What is the cost 

I am looking into sharing some information for drivers that could significantly reduce the cost to prep, and wanted to poll the audience first.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Self prepared. Standard IRS mileage deduction.

Really doesn't get any more simple than that.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Self prepared. Standard IRS mileage deduction.
> 
> Really doesn't get any more simple than that.


Paper, or e-file. And do you pay to get it done yourself (e.g., turbotax or tax act)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

H @ R block. Joint return with schedule c for business. 300 bucks. 

Expensive but I've done it for 14 years. Will continue as long as I'm not getting audited.


----------

